# Karambit Technique...Photos(follow-up)



## kenpohands (Oct 20, 2003)

Hello Again,
I did get some responses stating that the karambit technique I posted was too hardcore and was not a legal or practical in the real world due to its lethal applications, therefore I show the same technique with our Karambit trainer used as a control devise. Very real.
NO blood, very acceptable in the law enforcement world. Diffrent targets and applications.

Enjoy!!
http://kenpokarambit.com/technique2.html


Thanks
Angelo Collado
http://www.kenpokarambit.com
http://www.kenpohands.com


----------



## Blindside (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Mr. Collado,

It appears your attacker went from a saber grip for the thrust to an icepick/reverse grip during the disarm.  Maybe I'm misinterpreting that picture, but it sure looks that way.

Without the bladed characteristics of the kerambit, I don't see the advantage of the kerambit trainer over a kubaton or yawara.  At least in the example you have given here.

Could you describe why or if you feel it has an advantage over these other devices?

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## kenpohands (Oct 22, 2003)

You are so correct. I posted the wrong disarm. I did not notice. I will make the correction. As far as the advantages.
1. One can not(Extreamly difficult) to disarm the karambit.
2. The photos shown are basic in application. The hooking and trapping capabilities of the karambit are far greater than a kubaton. Arms legs, ankles , neck
3. In the extended grip position you gain 5-6" of reach and is very
brutal as a neck hooking devise.
4. As a striking devise you can distroy grips with and extended snap hit on  bony areas. Its like a mini whip.
Any tool in the right hands works well there is not a "better" tool. 
I do feel that these are definate advantages of the karambit over a kubaton. I have seen some pretty cool and effective stuff with the kubaton as well. This is just another option
Thanks for the response.
Angelo


----------



## OULobo (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *Hi Mr. Collado,
> 
> It appears your attacker went from a saber grip for the thrust to an icepick/reverse grip during the disarm.  Maybe I'm misinterpreting that picture, but it sure looks that way.
> ...



Just thought I would chime in. I'm not sure if you mean the control device (blunt edged) or a real sharpened karambit. If you mean a real karambit the most obvious advantage over a kubaton is the cutting and peircing abilities.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 23, 2003)

Actually I thought when I said:



> Without the bladed characteristics of the kerambit, I don't see the advantage of the kerambit trainer over a kubaton or yawara.



I was being pretty clear, but yes I am comparing the kerambit trainer (not sharp) with a pocket stick of some kind.

Lamont


----------



## OULobo (Oct 24, 2003)

My bad.


----------

